# UPN/WWOR not in Rochester, NY



## danman1202 (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone know why this is or how to get it? Direct TV doesn't seem to provide it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

UPN has been defunct for years. Perhaps you mean MYNEtwork.

I don'tt hink that rochester is part of the DMA for that channel. D* does not offer the superstations so you may be out of luck.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

WWOR 9 or MyNet or My9 is a NYC area channel. The only thing I can say is current laws only allow Dish Network (through an old grandfathered rule) to supply "Superstations" depending on your exact location. DirecTV does not do any superstations.

BTW.. Superstations are KTLA 5 Los Angeles, KWGN 2 Denver, WPIX 11 New York, WWOR 9 Secaucus, NJ and WSBK 38 Boston. That's all folks.


----------

